# Autonomo alternative for some...



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure if this has been brought up before or not but I know there have been previous posts in the past that this could apply to so hopefully this files under useful information.

Often we get posts about people wanting to do freelance work but are almost immediately put off by the autonomo payments mainly because they might not be earning all that much to begin with or working irregularly throughout the year and this may just be an alternative for some.

My knowledge on it is as sketchy as the cars radio reception but they where talking about "Workers Co-operatives" which allows people to register with them and still be able to legally bill clients and be taxed(roughly). It also gives you access to social security without having to pay the larger autonomo payments, although you do have to pay to use the system.

Like I said I don't know the whole story so hopefully someone does and can chime in.

If you google *Factura sin ser autonomo* there is more info, I didn't want to post a random link because I can't vouch for any of it.

I think this is related.
Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social: Guía Laboral: El Trabajo por Cuenta Propia o Autónomo y el Trabajo Asociado


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

I've read in various places that there's a minimum annual income for being an autonomo (about 9k). If your income is below this then apparently you don't need to register. However I have no idea what you need to do instead.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> I've read in various places that there's a minimum annual income for being an autonomo (about 9k). If your income is below this then apparently you don't need to register. However I have no idea what you need to do instead.


As I understand it, you do nothing other than declare your income in the normal way.

However, this means that you won't be making SS payments so will miss out on paro, health care, pension etc....


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> As I understand it, you do nothing other than declare your income in the normal way.
> 
> However, this means that you won't be making SS payments so will miss out on paro, health care, pension etc....


Correct

I earn nowhere near this figure but get health cover and pension etc, worth more in the long run to us.


----------



## src6 (Aug 15, 2016)

While on the subject, I will be registering as an autonomo and coming over on a self-employed (I know, but the DC consulate lists it) visa. My wife would also like the ability to work teaching English privately, but will not be "working" for the first year at least, unless something goes sideways. 

If we both get the same "self-employment" visa, will she also have to register as autonomo once she starts working (assuming she hits the minimum income)?

We are hoping that she can get citizenship after a year because her paternal grandfather was born in Spain, but we don't have a guaranteed paper trail for that yet so I don't want to pin all of our plans on that happening quickly/at all.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

src6 said:


> While on the subject, I will be registering as an autonomo and coming over on a self-employed (I know, but the DC consulate lists it) visa. My wife would also like the ability to work teaching English privately, but will not be "working" for the first year at least, unless something goes sideways.
> 
> If we both get the same "self-employment" visa, will she also have to register as autonomo once she starts working (assuming she hits the minimum income)?
> 
> We are hoping that she can get citizenship after a year because her paternal grandfather was born in Spain, but we don't have a guaranteed paper trail for that yet so I don't want to pin all of our plans on that happening quickly/at all.


As far as I am aware it is very simple Work Self Employed = Autonomo so yes if you both work you both pay


----------

